# newbie need some help



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

A friend gave me a tank according to my calculations it's a 7 gallon tank (pls correct me if i'm wrong) dimensions are 10"x10"x22" and it came with a filter, airstone, thermometer and that thing that sets the water temperature. I didn't have time to ask the kind of fish but one of them is catfish two look like swordfish and the other one is a gold fish shape (will get that info later on).

First of all I had to drain the water from the tank to transport the fish and will proceed to clean the tank tomorrow. He mentioned to add a chemical to the tap water that i fill in to purify the tap water. 

1) Is this necessary? Can anyone give more detail on this

2) Also are there any precautions that I need to take after or when cleaning the tank?

Fish are currently are in a tupperware with 50% existing tank water and 50% tap water.

3) Are there any FAQs or good how to start threads around if so kindly point me to the right place?

This is it for now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd get that tank running as soon as you can. Fish won't last long without filtration if that's what they're used to.. and tupperware doesn't sound too comfy for them.

1) To remove harsh chemicals from your tap water (Every town's water plant is different in what they add and such..), using dechlorinator and stress coat in your tap water before adding fish is a great way to go. It normally is best to let the tank cycle so that good bacteria can bloom. I'm sure you can find more information about cycling aquariums somewhere on this forum.

2) Do not use soap, bleach, house-hold cleaners, or anything else with questionable or detergent-based content. If you just have to have it sparkling, I've found that a water/white vinegar mixture does pretty good. Just don't forget to rinse the tank VERY thoroughly after cleaning. You can also use table salt as an abrasive cleaner. Again, don't add water until you've RINSED THOROUGHLY. 

3) If you look around the forum, I'm sure you'll be able to find multiple threads that suit your needs. By reading around, even reading information you don't need to know at the moment, you'll learn more and more. Who knows, maybe some "useless" information you read will pertain to your situation later on!
 good luck with your fishies.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Have you cleaned the tank out yet?! If you haven't STOP! That tank is already established! Every tank needs nitrogen fixing bacteria, YOU HAVE IT! Don't clean it completely, instead get the necessary tools to clean it properly. I would recommend a Magfloat and a gravel vac. This will be all you need to clean your tank. 
If you went ahead and started cleaning your tank out, don't worry about the fish if they are in a fairly large tubaware container, fish are absolutely fine without filtration for a couple hours unlike amelia suggested. Also I must go against her advice and say that BLEACH is one of the best ways to clean your fish tank. Its tough enough to get that dirt and grime, and is safe as long as you rinse and let it air dry (evaporate). Bleach doesn't leave soapy residue as long as it evaporates. Use a 1/10 part bleach to part water. Also against amelias advice, I beleive stress coat is a waste of money, it does nothing your normal dechlorinator doesn't... don't buy it. Instead buy what is called Stability or better yet Biospira if you can find it around your area. This will replenish the benificial bacteria you lost by cleaning your tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I don't think he has even drained the water... 
You can remove half of the water and transport, filling up by the old water (placed in buckets maybe)... (remember to move large rocks out when transporting)


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually the tank is near empty. The only water left is a very small amount about 1/2" over the gravel. And the 50% solution that I am keeping the fish in currently.

So drain the water and save it then add it on later? Or should I start from sratch, condition the tap water then add stability/biospora to instantly cycle the tank.

Also how long do I have to wait to add the fish after I've added the above chemicals to the tank?

Which one seems to be a better solution?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If you can find the Biospora you can go with that. Add the recommended amount to your tank and add the fish to it at the same time you are using it. You won't have to do anything else to your tank in means of cycling it. 

If you can't find the chemicals you can either add ammonia to your tank and have bacteria build up that eats the ammonia and then nitrates and nitrites. This process will take anywhere to a few weeks to about a month or so. (I'm guessing... I've never done this process)

You can cycle your tank by using fish as well, but many people would decide against that. You would want a hardy fish that will be able to handle the ammonia spike and then have them in there for a few days and the bacteria will be able to build up from that. Then as time goes by after checking the water parameters for ammonia and such (they should be at about 0 ppm) then you can add fish gradually to the tank.

This is all if you cleaned out the tank and are starting fresh. If the tank is already set up from your friend you don't need to do that and can just add water with the conditioner to take out the chlorine and stuff and then add the fish back in I believe. 

I think that is all you need to do but once again I'm not an expert and I think you should get another opinion in case I screwed up.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If you can find the Biospora you can go with that. Add the recommended amount to your tank and add the fish to it at the same time you are using it. You won't have to do anything else to your tank in means of cycling it. 

If you can't find the chemicals you can either add ammonia to your tank and have bacteria build up that eats the ammonia and then nitrates and nitrites. This process will take anywhere to a few weeks to about a month or so. (I'm guessing... I've never done this process)

You can cycle your tank by using fish as well, but many people would decide against that. You would want a hardy fish that will be able to handle the ammonia spike and then have them in there for a few days and the bacteria will be able to build up from that. Then as time goes by after checking the water parameters for ammonia and such (they should be at about 0 ppm) then you can add fish gradually to the tank.

This is all if you cleaned out the tank and are starting fresh. If the tank is already set up from your friend you don't need to do that and can just add water with the conditioner to take out the chlorine and stuff and then add the fish back in I believe. 

I think that is all you need to do but once again I'm not an expert and I think you should get another opinion in case I screwed up.


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

for future water changes what is the proper (environmental) way of disposing the water?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i just dump it down the sink, but it might be better to dump it somewhere where it won't get into local waterways


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Make sure the matters won't build up and get stuck in your drainage system. I can dump it into the street whenever my parents need to clean the pavement lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Dump it on the garden or lawn or in the sink. Its all environmentally friendly water, infact your plants/lawn will love it. Do not add ammonia in your case, you already have your ammonia source. If you have any of the gravel still submerged there might be some beneficial bacteria in it. I would just fill up the tank, add the fish, then get your water tested every 3-4 days.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I dump my water in the toilet. I'm pretty sure the fish's waste is fine to going down with our fecal matter.


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

*got my tank started up, couple more questions*

1) The fish store staff recommended a high dosage of Cycle than what is stated on the literature of the product. He reommended 20 mL daily while the back said 10 mL every 7 days for two weeks then 5 mL every week. Anyone used Cycle on a new tank? I guess he just wants me to use up the product so I will purchase more. I read that high concentrations of nitrate are toxic to fish too so I am concerned about his recommended dosage.

2) I read about "priming" a filter can anyone elaborate on this. What I did was (as per instrcutions of fish guy) I cut up filter material then put carbon pellets in it then i ran water through it for about 3 mins.

3) Regarding partial water changes he recomended to vacuum the water why so? Can't i just scoop it out?

4) Can anyone tell me the species of my fish? two of them looks long and thin and the body is transparent I heard him mention glass... but I couldn't catch the rest because of his accent, the other one is a blackskirt(???), the last one is a catfish well obviously that's its species.

That's it for now more questions to come later.

Thanks in advance gyus.

Oh for future reference is case some other fish newbie reads this I found a great FAQ on the web


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

It seems to me that you primed the filter just fine. I really don't do anything to the filter besides put the pads together, add the carbon, and then rinse it off with water. Then you can put the pad in the filter and let it run through the water.

With the partial water changes it is a better idea to use a vacuum. The gravel vacuum picks up all the fecies on the bottom of the tank that will add ammonia to the tank and affect the pH (i think). It's just a better idea to clean it out while changing the water to keep the tank in good condition.

To do with the fish, you might have glassfish. I have two of them. Do a search on google pictures to see if they match up. But don't get it confused with a glass catfish. The catfish will have longer whiskers and are about two inches long and about the size of a pencil in width. But I would guess you have glassfish.

The other fish you have is a Blackskirt Tetra I would assume. They have a silver body about the size of a quarter and have two to three black stripes running vertically down their body. 

I can't tell you what type of catfish you have though. I hope all that stuff is true, I'm sorry I can't answer your first question I was a little confused by it.


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the response let me restate the first question.

The store owner recomended a MUCH higher dosage (20 mL a day) of Cycle than what is written on the bottle (10 mL/week for two weeks then 5 mL a week afterwards). I read that too much nitrate is toxic for the fish and that's what Cycle is supposed to do.

Also how should I feed the catfish? Do they just eat the food that falls to the bottom?

A found a pic that resembles the one I have http://www.fishesnpets.net/explore/old/m/m1glassfish2.jpg


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

what kind of fish do u plan on putting in ther


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

I already have 2 glassfish, a blackskirt tetra and a catfish (don' know what variation).


----------

